

Procrastination - padmanabhan01
http://www.bspcn.com/2010/10/27/procrastination/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1839277>

Different site, identical article.

------
ajpatel
What a stupid site...steals content, reposts it on its own site with a small
little link to the original source to steal traffic.

